# 2011 Murano SL AWD- V6 engine revs high, tachometer normal?



## Murano owner (Jun 27, 2019)

Have a 2011 Murano SL AWD and the engine sounds like it is revving high when driving, however, at idle it is nice and quiet. Idle around 600 RPM and when driving the transmission seems to be working fine as I see the tachometer drop back down. Around 50 MPH it is below 2000 RPM so it should be nice and quiet but it sounds like a high engine rev. Like a car would at 3500 or a car stuck in a lower gear although again the tach indicates it is shifting properly. I have the O/D on and I don't think it is the CVT transmission because even when I am in Park and rev the engine at 4000 RPM it sounds like a car would at Red Line. Gas milage seems to be on the low side as well- 16ish MPG. Seems like the engine is working to hard and worried it is going to blow someday soon. I have 128K miles on it. Just bought it at Auction so couldn't drive it to hear this problem. 
Would love to hear your thoughts. Thank You!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It could be a loud whining sound coming from either the CVT or the transfer case. When the CVT is in park, nothing is turning in the CVT/transfer case; so when you rev it up while standing still, there's no noise.


----------



## Sbark12 (Sep 5, 2019)

Murano owner said:


> Have a 2011 Murano SL AWD and the engine sounds like it is revving high when driving, however, at idle it is nice and quiet. Idle around 600 RPM and when driving the transmission seems to be working fine as I see the tachometer drop back down. Around 50 MPH it is below 2000 RPM so it should be nice and quiet but it sounds like a high engine rev. Like a car would at 3500 or a car stuck in a lower gear although again the tach indicates it is shifting properly. I have the O/D on and I don't think it is the CVT transmission because even when I am in Park and rev the engine at 4000 RPM it sounds like a car would at Red Line. Gas milage seems to be on the low side as well- 16ish MPG. Seems like the engine is working to hard and worried it is going to blow someday soon. I have 128K miles on it. Just bought it at Auction so couldn't drive it to hear this problem.
> Would love to hear your thoughts. Thank You!



Have you been able to identify the problem with your Murano? I've noticed the same problem with my 2010 SL and haven't found anybody that can figure out what's going on.


----------



## Murano owner (Jun 27, 2019)

Sbark12 said:


> Have you been able to identify the problem with your Murano? I've noticed the same problem with my 2010 SL and haven't found anybody that can figure out what's going on.


Ironically I just dropped it off at the mechanic yesterday. This is after I took a ride with him last week because I wanted him to verify it was the engine and if so I was going to maybe trade it. I had him drive and I am embarrassed to say that in the first 5 seconds he said, "that loud noise is the left wheel bearing" not the engine. Just as a note it also has a small exhaust leak so there are a lot of noises going on up front. So typically i get it going up to 40 or 50 mph and of course the engine gets a little louder. Its when I back off the throttle rolling down a hill or something like that when I am wondering why the RPM's dropped but the engine is still reving so loud. 
He verified it by pulling left and the noise got slightly worse. I still didn't believe him so I had him throw it in Neutral and while coasting it was still loud. Since the wheel bearing has a little drag it feels like it is holding the car back a bit and its loud so that is why I always thought it was the engine. I also took it for a ride later in the day, completely shut the car off and coasted down a long hill- the wheel bearing is definitely loud. 
All of this still doesn't change the fact I think (when in park) it sounds like it redlines at 3500RPM's if I rev it up but the fact of the matter is that it really never runs over 3000 when driving under normal conditions so as long as the noise is in fact the wheel bearing- plus I am fixing the exhaust then hopefully the engine will be fine. 
Once I get the vehicle back and it is all fixed I will update you on the noise of the engine.


----------

